# House remodeling



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice clean work---good layout too.--Mike--


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

You even tiled the ceiling? Wow! I bet your back was hurting from that. Great job, dorf dude...


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Like your kitchen design ;-)


----------

